# For Lorie/LARHAGE - "Gavin"



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is yer wee wittle man! I always called him Gerhardt b/c I have to call them something but I like Gavin (we actually called the teal collar one Gavin when we made up random names). I was going to PM you but he is just too precious not to show off to everyone!!!



















































































http://www.dutchbingo.net/personal/24KGSDtest/images/GavinVid.AVI


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Gorgeous pup


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!! He is so fantastic, I can't believe he is mine!!!! Carol told me the first words when she saw him were OH MY GOD, I completely agree, these next two days are going to crawl!!!!

Thank you so much Lies!! He is absolutely awesome!!!

Lorie


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

What a tank!


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

How old is he? He is HUGE! I love his coat!

Absolutely amazing. Beautiful pup!!!!

Cant wait to get a male,for my little girl.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SwccHow old is he? He is HUGE! I love his coat!
> 
> Absolutely amazing. Beautiful pup!!!!
> 
> Cant wait to get a male,for my little girl.



Lol! He will be 9 weeks on Tuesday, he is such a little stud muffin!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Adorable, love those ears....


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

What a handsome fella, where did he come from, was he just imported?


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WWhat a handsome fella, where did he come from, was he just imported?


Gavin comes from Alta Tollhaus Kennels, I believe he was conceived in Germany, but born here. I could not possibly be more pleased with him, and I haven't even laid a hand on him yet, he flies to me Monday morning!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh what a handsome little guy!!! You are sooo lucky to call him yours


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Stunning baby!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh my I agree. He is GORGEOUS!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG I am in love what a cutie


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He is such a nice puppy. He's the cuddler of the bunch. While we were photographing another puppy, all the sudden he came running down the grass. He wanted more love so he hopped the expen!


----------



## rperry (Jan 18, 2009)

<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'><span style='font-size: 11pt'>I agree with Lies he really is a sweetie. From the first time we both saw all the pups he seemed very collected and intelligent. I have a Funny pup too Lorie and he's the love of my life! Other than my husband I suppose.







</span></span>


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't know, we've been leaving the husband's at home and talking the dogs to training and on trips!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: LARHAGEOH MY GOD!!!!!!! He is so fantastic, I can't believe he is mine!!!!


Oh yes! Another gorgeous little boy to watch growing up here!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Monday, Monday! WHAT a little cutie







snuggly Gavin. Congrats in advance~too bad he has to go so far away, it is fun to see these Alta-tollhaus pups develop!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Rebecca P<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'><span style='font-size: 11pt'>I agree with Lies he really is a sweetie. From the first time we both saw all the pups he seemed very collected and intelligent. I have a Funny pup too Lorie and he's the love of my life! Other than my husband I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love your dog, it was seeing a couple of Alta Tollhaus dogs on here that made me check out the kennel, I was noticing the uniformity and type, I now own one of these beauties and am on cloud nine.... ONE more day to go!!!!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

<span style='font-size: 20pt'>BE STILL MY HEART!!!! </span>























HE IS EXACTLY WHAT I WOULD WANT IF I WERE GSD PUPPY SHOPPING!

CONGRATS TO THE NEW LUCKY OWNER!

CONGRATS TO A JOB WELL DONE BY THE BREEDER!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

A bump for handsome Gavin.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GSD Lover IIA bump for handsome Gavin.



Thank you for bumping my boy!!!! I'm really proud of him!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations, he is ADORABLE!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

His little white toesies are adorable, love his coloring and face!








Sooooo has he arrived yet?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What a pretty boy. Looks awesome.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Well Gavin arrived late this morning, he is even more adorable in person! The first thing I did was let him out in a grassy area near cargo pick-up thinking he had to pee, he promptly licked my face and when I attached the leash to him he grabbed it in his mouth and started prancing around with it in his mouth, he has blended in well with my dogs and especially likes playing with the terriers who are always ready to run and play, I'll post some pictures when I get a chance, I'm really enjoying him, I'm going to put him in the exercise pen in the barn aisle so he can get used to the site, sound and smell of the horses, he'll love the horse chores with the other dogs and it should make him a tired puppy for tonight.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

CONGRATS! Where are the pics?? I am glad to hear he arrived safe and sound!


----------



## Hagar (Jun 15, 2009)

He is a very handsome boy!! I love the rich red color. Congrats.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

yes yes.. pictures please


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Lorie,

I think you are going to have a lot of fun with him!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just saw this thread, can't believe I missed it. Your boy is cute. Makes me want another puppy, then again, I can't even handle these two, haha. POST PICTURES NOW.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GSDRuleLorie,
> 
> I think you are going to have a lot of fun with him!


Julie, I already am!!! I am head over heels over him, he is my little shadow and so funny, he plays HARD, he was dong the puppy zoomies for over 30 minutes with my terriers while I was doing the horses, he came in later and was so tired his head was in his food bowl when he collapsed! He slept for 2 hours stretched out like a horse with his dinner mix on his nose! I just adore him!!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Another picture of Gavin just before he left Michigan for California:


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*I WANT ONE!!!!*









Who are his parents?

Three is my limit, but ya never know.......





















...........







?


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GSDRuleAnother picture of Gavin just before he left Michigan for California:



Too bad he didn't look that cute when he tore up my brand new Bloodhorse Magazine before I had a chance to read it, I know it's my fault, but than he made me chase him to get it , or what was left of it anyway! He really is a great little puppy though, I love him!!!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSD Lover II*I WANT ONE!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sire is: VA XBox Dei Precision SchH3 KKL1a LBZ









The Dam is: BSZS V1 Faye vom Kirschental HGH KKL1a LBZ


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Wow, nice looking parents! 
Love the sire's head. I think he will look like his papa!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Another picture of Mom, 1 month pregnant with this litter:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LARHAGE
> 
> Too bad he didn't look that cute when he tore up my brand new Bloodhorse Magazine before I had a chance to read it, I know it's my fault, but than he made me chase him to get it , or what was left of it anyway! He really is a great little puppy though, I love him!!!












What is it with these dogs and "horse related stuff"? Siren shredded my bill from the AQHA the other day. First time she has shredded anything in a long time.

If the mag was shredded beyond '"repair", call Bloodhorse and tell them it was shredded when you recieved it. They will likely send you a new one.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LARHAGE
> ...



I didn't think of that! I'll e-mail them, it's hard to be mad at his little antics, he was so proud, and such reach in his extension as he trotted off just out of my grasp!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW! Mom has a broad head, I think Gavin will too, he's so mature looking. He's doing great, he's my little shadow and really responds to his name, he also responds to OUCH!!!! He gets real exuberant when he's excited and grabs my back leg and tugs at my pants, he's like so happy he doesn't know what to do and attacks my leg!!! It happens when he's released from his crate, or I come home from work and let him out of his kennel, I re-direct him to his Wubba instead!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes Mom has a very strong head. I happy to hear he is showing lots of drive! Xbox is back in Germany, I will try to post some more pictures of him. For sure I want to see more pictures of Gavin!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

WE NEED A GAVIN FIX!!!

PICTURES PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We've had NO pictures of Gavin in his new home yet?







Or have I just missed them?


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lol!!! I'm not the most computer savy person on the planet! I have an iPhone and haven't figured out yet how to do it!! I promise I will though this week , I have several computer savy friends, in any event Gavin is doing fantastic I have been busy socializing him and exposing him to lots of things as ..... DRUMROLL please......... Gavin will be making his show ring debut next month in Malibu, this is going to be a prep for the Sieger Show in Nobember !!! It's both scary and exciting, and I'm really looking forward to it!!!!

I promise to post pictures, he is still just as gorgeous!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Gorgeous!!









More pics please!!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

yes would love to see how this boy is turning out as he grows! I bet he is gonna be so handsome this one!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: GSD Lover IIWE NEED A GAVIN FIX!!!
> 
> PICTURES PLEASE!!!!



OKAY, YOU PROMISED!!!!!! 
WHERE ARE THE GAVIN PIC'S??


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I promise I will post some recent ones, Gavin is 4 months old now and 2 weeks ago earned a VP3 in his first show, he is still a beautiful baby and such a joy to be around, except when watering the horses, all he has to do is see me go towards the hose and he comes running and attacks the hose drenching both of us, and now it's a little too cold for such behavior!!! I promise though to post a show pick of him.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

We'll be waiting!!!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Alta-Tollhaus Gavin places VP3 at the North American Sieger show!!! CONGRATULATIONS LORIE!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

wow!!!! thats the same PUPPY!?!?! he has grown so much.. what a handsome boy.. as I thought he would be! Congrats Gavin and Lorie!


----------

